

Why is installing programs in OS X sometimes unfriendly to newbies? - sgt

I often see new OS X users struggle with a simple task such as installing an application. Why doesn't Apple just make it simpler (or at least set some guidelines for 3rd party devs) to use an OS that's supposed to be the most user friendly OS there is?<p><i>Confusion #1:</i> When they download a regular DMG file, and Finder.app pops up with the application that's supposed to be dragged to Applications. However, Applications is nowhere to be found, and clicking on "Finder" again does nothing.<p><i>Confusion #2:</i> An application is downloaded, he/she clicks on the file since the Downloads icon was bouncing. But that this point the actual Finder window sometimes pops up in the background, behind the browser. A lot of newbies just sit around waiting for minutes, expecting something to show up.
======
saundby
Both relate to problems with Finder that go all the way back to the beginning
of OS X. I suppose people used to OS X often become blind to them.

#1: Yeah, you'd think a visible sidebar with Applications visible would make
sense. I've seen some of these that have an alias (shortcut) for Applications
displayed in the folder, though. The non-obvious workaround I use is to press
Command-N to get a new Finder window with a sidebar.

#2: Again, Finder. One possibility to recommend--have a Downloads window open
in your browser. Then, even if the Downloads window for Finder hides itself, a
visible connection can be made to the new file. Double-click in the Downloads
window or, as I prefer, right-click=>Show in Finder.

I ignore the bounce from Downloads on the dock, and just treat it as a visual
indicator of download completion, not an inducement to click like a normal
bounce.

------
jddiukk
Because they're supposed to be using the app store, which is very easy to use.

